# Absturz beim Einbinden des PostgreSQL-Treibers



## MichiM (3. Nov 2007)

Hallo,


kann es sein, dass die Einbindung eines PostgreSQL-Treibers (postgresql-8.3dev-601.jdbc3) den Tomcat lahmlegt? :wink:

Binde ich den MySQL-Teil ein (damit auch bisschen anderer Code, versteht sich), geht alles, beim Versuch mit PostgreSQL dagegen nicht.

Der Tomcat reagiert bei Einbindung der PostgreSQL-Variante eher unregelmäßig,
mal erscheint überhaupt keine Bildschirmausgabe,
mal scheint er zunächst in einer Endlosschleife zu verharren und bricht irgendwann mit "Service Temporarily Unavailable" ab,
mal bricht er sofort ab,
der Versuch, die Webapplikation via Schaltfläche zu beenden, scheitert dabei öfter mal...

"HTTP Status 500" erscheint allerdings nicht.


Hier mal der Anfang von der basis.jsp der PostgreSQL-Variante:




```
<%@ page language="java" %>
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %>
<%@ page import = "java.io.*" %>
<%@ page import = "java.sql.*" %>
<%@page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<%


            out.println("DB-Test");

            String     driver     = "org.postgresql.Driver";
          // --------------------------------------------------------------------------
          String     user       = "user";
          String     password   = "123456";
          String     url        = "jdbc:postgresql://localhost/test";
          // --------------------------------------------------------------------------
          Connection connection = null;

          try
          {
                  Class.forName (driver);
          }
          catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
          {
                  e.printStackTrace ();
                  System.exit (1);
          }
 
          System.out.println ("driver loaded");          
          
          
        try
        {   
          connection = DriverManager.getConnection (url,
                                                    user,
                                                    password);
        }
        catch (SQLException e)
        {
          e.printStackTrace ();
          System.exit (1);
        }

        System.out.println ("connection opened");          
          
            try
            {
                    String sSql = "SELECT test FROM test";
                    java.sql.Statement st = connection.createStatement();
                    ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery(sSql);
                    ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();

                    while (rs.next())
                    {
                            String text = rs.getString("test");

                            out.println("

"+text);

                    }
                    rs.close();
                    st.close();
                    connection.close();
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                    out.print(ex);
            }  
    

                                                 . . .
```





Inkludiert wird sie u.a. von der index.jsp, die beim Start aufgerufen werden sollte:




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<%@page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<% String  seite = "0"; %>
<%@ include file="basis.jsp" %>
```



Sieht da jemand spontan was Relevantes, das zum Absturz führen könnte?


Gruß Michi


----------



## bronks (3. Nov 2007)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...  (postgresql-*8.3dev*-601.jdbc3) den Tomcat lahmlegt? :wink: ...


Soll der zwinkernde Smyli ausdrücken, daß Du uns veräppeln magst oder war die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?


----------



## MichiM (3. Nov 2007)

Nun ja, weiß jemand, welcher Treiber sich da besser eignet? :lol: 

Ich les da immer was von pgjdbc2.jar und pgjdbc2.jar (z.B. auch auf 
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-grundlagen.htm) , hab aber beide nirgends zum Download gefunden,
auch nicht auf der üblichen Seite: 

http://jdbc.postgresql.org/download.html


Irgendwo wird mal auf http://jdbc.postgresql.org/download/pgjdbc2.jar verlinkt, aber da gibts nichts (mehr).

Wo finde ich den passenden PostgreSQL-Treiber (zum Einbinden in den Build Path eines JSP-Demos)? :wink:


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2007)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-grundlagen.htm) , hab aber beide nirgends zum Download gefunden,
> auch nicht auf der üblichen Seite:
> 
> ...


Komisch, wenn ich dem Link folge, kann ich die stabile Version runterladen...


----------



## MichiM (3. Nov 2007)

Welchen der Treiber ich auch probiere, immer die gleichen Symptome
und langsam glaub ich, es liegt gar nicht am Treiber...  :wink:


----------

